# Tap and die



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 2, 2008)

I missed the last group buy for the tap and die sets to make my own cap threads, anyone have any info on where to purchase them? Perhaps someone got an extra set or doesnt need the set they bought and would like to sell them?
Glenn


----------



## BRobbins629 (Nov 2, 2008)

oobak said:


> I missed the last group buy for the tap and die sets to make my own cap threads, anyone have any info on where to purchase them? Perhaps someone got an extra set or doesnt need the set they bought and would like to sell them?
> Glenn


Glenn - These were bought from e-taps.com  I have the specs for them and I think they should be in the forum if you do a search.  If prices are in the same range, you would need about 10 sets to get them at just over $200; one set is about $500;  for 40-50 sets price drops a little below $200.  Considering the cost of kits and the design opportunities, I think they are well worth the price.  Takes some practice and a few cracked sections, but some really nice pens can result. 

The original sets we bought were made in Poland and based on the El Grande/Churchill specs.  I originally was going to try China, but my contact didn't respond.  Perhaps Daniel or one of the other folks who deal with China can get a better price.


----------



## marcruby (Nov 2, 2008)

I'd be interested in a set if a new buy ever gets organized.

Marc


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Nov 17, 2008)

A new bulk buy is organized for Taps and Dies and is now taking orders in the group buys forum.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Nov 17, 2008)

Mines for sale if I can my set.......


----------

